# High latency in wow



## carsone418 (May 18, 2010)

Hello.. First off I'd like to say I'm not the most technically savvy person in the world so I hope I provide enough information to help solve the problem. ^_^

I recently bought a new computer hoping it would improve my gaming preformance, which it sort of did. My fps in world of warcraft is 60 but my latency is anywhere from 400-700. In addition, I use ventrilo while I play and when I talk my ping jumps from 400-5,000+ (no one can understand what I say it's so laggy). I'm pretty sure this has something to do with my internet and I've done everything from look up guides to calling my service provider and having them come out here to fix it (every time I do they aren't able to find anything wrong and say it's perfect).

The weird thing is this doesn't occur all the time, for two weeks it will be fine (60fps and 100 lat in wow with ventrilo ping at 90) and then for a month or so it will go bad again. When wow and vent and everything run smoothly it's perfect, the game looks and runs great but I'm really getting tired of it working 50% of the time when I really only use the internet for online gaming.


I don't know if any of this helps but heres some information on my computer and a speed test I did (half of this is probably useless and I look like a dork posting it hehe! :laugh: )

I have wireless but this computer is plugged directly into the router. There are several laptops on the connection but not on while I'm on. Both my modem and router were provided and set up by my service provider.

Router- Netgear 54 Mbps Wirless Router WGR614 v7-VC
Modem- SB5101 Surfboard Cable Modem by Motorola

Windows 7 Home Premium
Processor- Intel Core i7 CPU 860 @ 2.80 GHz
RAM- 8.00GB
System type- 64-bit Operating System


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

If you're using wireless I'd blame that.


----------



## carsone418 (May 18, 2010)

I know wireless isn't the best but this computer is directly plugged in, the internet company said it would improve preformance (which it hasn't).


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

What the package you're signed up for? A 300Kbps upload for a 10Mb download seems WAY off.

Here's a test I did on my laptop using wireless. I have a 15/2 package.


----------



## carsone418 (May 18, 2010)

I'm signed up for the premier package, it's supposed to be 25 mbps download speed and 2 mbps upload speed.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey mate and Welcome to TSF.

Have you tried contacting your ISP about this as it could be a known problem.

Getting those speeds for your connection isn't good so you have a right to complain.

Hope this helps,
Redeye3323

P.S. Are in other computers in use whilst gaming or do you download/torrent whilst gaming as that could cause a problem like this...


----------



## carsone418 (May 18, 2010)

Yep, I contact them about the problem a day or so after it's started going bad again but they don't really do much. Someone comes out, looks at the computer, and says everything should be working fine. Since I've been through it a million times I insist they do something more then what they have already done, usually it's just going to the electric box or going into their van and trying a bunch of different things (I honestly don't know what). It never seems to get fixed after they come out and they have switched my router and modem and done so much but none of it seems to work which leads me to think maybe it's something that my computer or I'm doing. I was planning on switching to a different company but the one I currently have is the fastest I can find for my area.

I do use utorrents on one of my laptops but it's not when I'm gaming, after I've seeded and all that good jazz I usually stop the torrent and turn off my laptop so I don't think it could mess up my internet if its off.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

It could be their end so ask them to have a look their end rather then sending someone to look at your end...


----------



## carsone418 (May 18, 2010)

I'm not quite sure what you mean by having them look at their end. Should I ask for something in particular? I think they usually check their end in the process but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

Ask them to see about the speeds they get to your modem. This happened to me, getting low speeds when I should get higher. Found out it was the modem. Ask them if the connection to the modem is ok.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Dumb question from non-gamer....:grin:

Do they still apply caps for excessive use?? If the connection works fine for a few weeks but starts lagging and comes back later, it could be a reset for the next billing cycle. Check the TOS for your provider?? Could you have high speed but limited usage?? :4-dontkno


----------



## carsone418 (May 18, 2010)

Elven- I called and talked to them about it, they said the speeds were normal and that everything looked fine. They also told me to unplug and plug it back in (I haven't heard that a million times before lol). I think I'm going to try another company even though the speeds seem to be a little bit lower then the one I have now - hopefully it will work out. Thank you all very much for the help


----------

